# Help with ID



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

Got the girls into their new coop. i decided to go out and sit with them for a while and try to get a few pictures of some that we are unsure about. First I'll post the ones that we are unsure of the breed, then the ones we suspect are roos. Also, I'll post some pics of some of the more interesting ones we have.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

Here's our suspected roos. The first one we are pretty sure about, but not sure if he is a barred or a dominique.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

Lastly, here are some of our more colorful girls.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

Just realized I put this in the wrong group, should've been in What Breed/Gender group. Oh well, 10 lashes with a wet noodle. Sorry


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think that one with the feathered feet in the first group of pics is a d'Uccle. The one that you think is a roo looks like another one. The feathers on the feet of the first one are odd though, almost like a mix of Silkie. 

There's a good chance that the blue Silkie and the white one standing up are males. They need a bit more age to be certain though.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

The blue silkie is "Speedy". When we first got him, he was constantly running all over the place. He still likes to run around, but he never gets too far from the feed bowl. The white one (standing) is "Half Pint". When we first got her, she was smaller than Speedy, but she's catching up. They are both from the first group of chicks we got.

The one in the second pic, (with the feathered feet), is one of the last chicks we got. Her name is "Boots". She was in a group of mixed bantams.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, more than likely you have a pair of d'Uccles because the one is certainly a male.

Half pint might not be a girl. A little more growth and I can probably confirm it.

For the Silkies watch when they walk away from you, watch their legs. Do they seem to be really leggy? More legs than body type thing. And males seem to whine a lot more than the girls. Serious here. Might be hard for you to tell with so many.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

A pair of d'Uccles would be cool. I'll try to pay closer attention to the silkies walk. Disregard my using him/her, he/she, I use them interchangeably until I know for sure. Sometimes, these days, I have to use method when I see people walking down the street.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

TomC said:


> Sometimes, these days, I have to use method when I see people walking down the street.


I'm making no comment to that last line.

Silkies can be tough but it is doable. I had one that kept me guess until she laid her first egg at 8 or 9 months.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

here is my 2 cents on the ones that I feel I can make a semi educated guess on:
picture 1 - possibly either blue andalusian or blue australorp
Picture 2 - possibly silver laced cochin
picture 3 - possibly a silver laced wyandotte
Picture 9 - gold laced wyandotte
10 - not sure on breed but def a roo
11 - possibly black andalusian, after first molt the color will become true, could be a splash

On the suspected roo set of pictures:
1 - dominique roo
2 and 3, yes roo's but I don't know about their breed

on the pretties:
all of them are beautiful
I'm not big on the fancy ones (silkies, frizzles, anything with a top hat, muff or feathered feet), that being said, I wouldn't mind trying a silkie or two just to have the experience. I had 2 d'Uccle's before (feathered feet) and omg what a gigantic pita! (yes they were BOTH roo's even though I was told they were hens)


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Oh and they were the worst biter's! They bit me every single time I put my hand in their pen to change their food and water etc, nasty disposition on those little buggers! Left me bleeding every time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had the little d's. A pair of them. They were the sweetest little birds. Hubs was home one weekend, he went to look at all the birds when the little female comes running up to him talking a mile a minute. He realized she wasn't supposed to be out, he reached down scooped her up with no fuss from her and put her where she belonged. 

Her male didn't like men and would chase them. Funniest thing to see these men running from such a tiny creature. Luckily I could call him off and put him away.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

That's funny.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I never gave a thought to that first feather footed peep being a Cochin. I think Sylie is right there.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

There's supposed to be a couple of duckwing phoenix in there somewhere, I can't remember if they were the silver or golden though.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I'll bet those are the ones that I couldn't identify, I've never seen one short of pictures and the pictures were of full grown adults but you are probably right, those few in the middle


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Robin, you had bantam d'Uccle's? that's what mine were


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, unlike what you put up with yours, I loved my little guys. But you didn't have a female, the little girls are very personable. Talk to you non stop, jump in your lap to have a chat. Her mate was never aggressive to me but he didn't like men so much.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm now pretty convinced that Speedy (the blue silky) is a roo. While I was visiting them this morning, he was out there "breast bumping" with a couple of the other roos. Half Pint still doesn't show any signs in her activities. Although, she has always seemed to be just a bit behind Speedy, even though they are the same age.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The little boys can be quite bold until they're challenged, then they whine and run away. Pick one up. Hear all that whining? The little males are usually the ones that make all of the noise when picked up.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

chest bumping can be a sign of a roo but girls do it just as often, I've never had a chicken that didn't do that, it's part of setting up the pecking order when they are this small. The pecking order will shift and change over time but for now, they are sorting out the boss.


----------

